# So I mixed Daft Punk and Snoop Dogg...



## AlanJohn (Feb 4, 2014)

...And here is the result:
https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why-did-i-create-this


----------



## xcrimsonstormx (Mar 3, 2014)

That's really good man keep doing it!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Mar 3, 2014)

This Dope .


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2014)

You're a deft punk, dogg.


----------



## osirisjem (Mar 4, 2014)

Catchy.
I liek it


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 4, 2014)

BTW, I made another mix:
https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why-did-i-create-this-2-why


----------



## Flame (Mar 8, 2014)

people are invading his country. what does he do?

create good remixes.. 


AHH thas eastern europe 4 U.


----------



## weatMod (Mar 8, 2014)

you made snoop sound better, but at the same time you made daft punk  sound much much worse


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 11, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why-did-i-create-this-3-get-it
I personally didn't like this one too much, but it's still ok I guess.


----------



## Scott-105 (Mar 11, 2014)

I actually really like this


----------



## Gahars (Mar 11, 2014)

AlanJohn said:


> https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why-did-i-create-this-3-get-it
> I personally didn't like this one too much, but it's still ok I guess.


 

You didn't like this one?

I really have to gon' give it to you, I thought it was great. Then again, I'm a sucker for DMX in general.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok guys, here it is, my latest creation
https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why-did-i-create-this-4-get


----------



## AlanJohn (May 1, 2014)

https://soundcloud.com/analjohn/why...r?in=analjohn/sets/why-did-i-create-this-feat
also new youtube vid:


----------

